# Two new cage mates



## Fatrabbit (Jun 2, 2021)

Hi all,
Yesterday I brought home two new budgies, Clarence and Galahad, and I have installed them in Budgings Castle (in a separate room from Gogo).
As they are becoming less worried about their new home their personalities are starting to show. Clarence is very calm and is already eating from my hand (I didn’t even have to try, I was adjusting the millet to make it easier to reach and he just hopped over and started munching!), Galahad wants to keep his distance for now but is a bit domineering over Clarence.
Is a little low level squabbling normal? They shout at each other and a couple of pecks at backs and tails have occurred. There seems to be competition over the spiral rope perch which Gally wins more often than not! There are plenty of perches at different levels and both are able to fly about.
Also, I’ve put food and water in lots of different places but so far I’ve not seen either of them eat or drink. I appreciate the millet is going to be too tempting for now but do budgies generally find their way to food and water?
Here are the boys, they’re both around 10 weeks old and are just finishing up their first molts:














Clarence is my yellow boy, Galahad is my blue/grey boy. Excuse their pin feathers!


----------



## Cody (Sep 5, 2013)

Congratulations on your new boys, they will find their way to the food and water, it is not uncommon for new birds to seem not to eat the first few days, watch for droppings and seed hulls . They may be a bit grumpier than normal because of the molt and being in a new home, keep watching them to make sure that the squabbling does not escalate into a more serious problem.


----------



## Fatrabbit (Jun 2, 2021)

Thanks for your reply! So far it looks more like boyish posturing and over enthusiastic curiosity. I have them on “budgie-cam” and can spy on them without them knowing. There’s just a lot of best perch envy and flying from side to side shouting. Hopefully they’ll settle down and be buddies in time.

I’m not giving them any more millet for a while, I’d rather they found their seeds and vegetables so I will remove the distraction. Poops look fine! Bit watery day 1 but more normal today so I think they may have just been stressed. Looking forward to catching one drinking to put my mind at rest!

I certainly have high hopes of taming them! I’ve not had them 48 hours and already both are eating from my hand (Gally saw Clarence doing it and marched over to see what was occurring)! They both love a bit of chatter and come to sit by me when I talk to them. So different from my Gogo who is still so nervous! She’s still a little quiet with her molt poor thing.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Beautiful budgies - Congratuations!

When you get a chance, could you please post full frontal pictures of both of their ceres?
The pictures need to be taken in natural light with no flash and no direct sunlight.
The ceres are very difficult to see in the pictures posted.*


----------



## Fatrabbit (Jun 2, 2021)

They’re not great pictures are they! I took them yesterday by stealth as they were a bit nervous. I’ll try again tomorrow now their feeling less stressed.


----------



## Fatrabbit (Jun 2, 2021)

Best I can manage so far. Clarence is a bit lighter but he is younger than Galahad by a week or two. It’s more violet than blue but he’s decided he doesn’t want to pose. Galahad was more obliging!


----------



## Fatrabbit (Jun 2, 2021)

I think they’re simmering down. There’s still a lot of noise and flying from perch to perch but I’ve not seen any actual fighting. They both now sit on my hand and are happy with me sitting with them. But I got both of them to share a 1 inch piece of millet from my hand and they both retired to the same perch for a preen and a nap after. That’s got to be a good sign? 
Im hoping I can get them out for a proper fly soon, I think they’ve got lots of energy to burn!


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

They're adorable. Hopefully they end up deciding they don't mind each other's company! 

I do think they're both male  I love their names, too!


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Poor guys both have a lot of pin feathers, don't they? They are handsome fellows even with their spiky feather-dos!*


----------



## Fatrabbit (Jun 2, 2021)

Thanks 😊 I’m obviously besotted already! Although all three of my little chickens are covered in pinnies atm! It’s like I’ve got a flock of porcupines, poor loves!
I always read Wodehouse in the summer, I could think of no better names for two brothers! Shame Gogo was named before I got her, she could have been my Connie!


----------



## Fatrabbit (Jun 2, 2021)

Galahad has what looks like a raised flake on his beak, sort of like when a nail splits. It wasn’t there yesterday. He’s eating, chatting, preening and flying about and seems normal. Should I be worried?
I’ll try and get a picture but he’s all lively and won’t sit still in the right place long enough.


----------



## Cody (Sep 5, 2013)

Some flaking on the beak is ok but if you can post a picture we can tell you if that is what you are seeing or if it may be something else.


----------



## Fatrabbit (Jun 2, 2021)

This is the best I can manage, he’s cross because I picked him up to get a closer look this morning (very, very gently - he felt so fragile I felt horrible but I was worried!). He’s still absolutely fine, bombing about the cage making a racket, eating, preening and generally looking happy.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*The beak looks normal, the flaking looks to be the general sloughing off of a bit of the keratin which happens periodically and often when a budgie is molting.*


----------



## Fatrabbit (Jun 2, 2021)

😅 Relief! I’m so attached to my budgies! I’ve been fretting all day!
I guess all newbies get all worked up over nothing from time to time. Thank you both for putting my mind at rest.

The boys are getting along well now. Day time snoozies and preening is now almost always on the same perch, but they still prefer their own bedtime perch for now. There’s no hostility at all!


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*That is GREAT!! I'm really glad things are going well. 
My birds all each have a "favorite" swing which they occupy for sleeping at night. 
It's cute watching them move to their spots when I get the cage cover out to put them to bed.*


----------



## Fatrabbit (Jun 2, 2021)

Awwwwww we’ve got budgie kisses and mutual preening going on!!!! We’re firm friends now!
But neither of them want anything to do with me or to leave their cage anymore 😅 Early days! I’m sure they’ll come round again 🥰
Can’t wait to introduce them to Gogo! They call to each other room to room! So sweet ❤


----------

